# Mr Toast's Halloween Party



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I love reading stories written by kids under 10. The younger the better, actually. I don't have kids, and reading their stories gives a great glimpse into their little heads, albeit a garbled one. Funny stuff.

And what, to a child, is more worthy of fine literature than Halloween? And the joy of sharing that wondrous time with one's closest friends and neighbors?

So sit back, and join me as Mr. Toast and His Friends Have a Halloween Party.


----------

